# Tuesday Tri-Tip



## Cliff H. (Sep 19, 2006)

Did my first Tri Tip tonight.  I followed Bruce and Helens advise.  The flavor was great.  The cut seemed to magnify the seasongs used.  I had hoped it would have been a little more tender but the flavor made up for it.  The entire cook time for the Tri Tip was about 35-40 min.









I took Puff's advise on the potatoes.  I poured some Evoo over them and then poured some Onion soup mix over that.  baked 45 min.  they were very good as well.


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you slice it in the right direction?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Cliff that looks great!
After you do one you'll be hooked!
I'm glad the tater's came out good 
What was the other side there?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 19, 2006)

Finney, I sliced against the grain but it still seemed like it should have been more tender.  I seard for 5 min on each side over Lump and then cooked indirect to 140.  Rested for 15 min.  I noticed that there was no juice in the pan until I started slicing.  That was a good thing.

Puff, the other side is a Green Giant Veggie medley.

I will watch for better marble in the next one.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 19, 2006)

The more marble the better.
Good job!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2006)

Magnificent looking TT Cliff!  If you hadn't said it was tough, I wouldn't have known the difference!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I aint never bumped into one of them Tri Trip things but my left wing big brudder from sunny CA is always talking about cooking them on his gaseous grill. Apparently it some type of popular food item with the left coast yups.  Not sure why it would be tough but suspect maybe it had something to do with the grade and by extension a lack of marbling as the other folks say.  Was that a "select" version by any chance? Warden has been snaggin some CAB top sirloins from Kroger which have turned out to be some fine eating.  Good flavor and real tender when cooked rapidly. 

bigwheel


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 20, 2006)

Tuff Tri Tip Hummmmmmm Not very common Its melt in your mouth most times Must a got you a Republican Cow they are the tuffest
Or a right hand Tri Tip from a right handed Cow


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 20, 2006)

Man does that look good.  I need to get another one to do real soon.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 20, 2006)

Does searing for 5 min on each side sound about right ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Does searing for 5 min on each side sound about right ?



Griff the way you described the cook sounds exactly the way I would have done it.  I don't think that was the problem, it may of just been a bad piece of meat.


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":2snb9ift]Does searing for 5 min on each side sound about right ?



*Griff* the way you described the cook sounds exactly the way I would have done it.  I don't think that was the problem, it may of just been a bad piece of meat.[/quote:2snb9ift]

I think you mean *Cliff*.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice lookin T T. Might have to pick some up next time at the butcher


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 20, 2006)

I am SO proud...looks great!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok I think my puter is shorting out from my drool..it looks great Cliff the taters look great as well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I woulda guessed it was a commie liberal democrat cow but then I think she up in New Yawk doing some Senatorizing

bigwheel




			
				Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Tuff Tri Tip Hummmmmmm Not very common Its melt in your mouth most times Must a got you a Republican Cow they are the tuffest
> Or a right hand Tri Tip from a right handed Cow


----------



## JWJR40 (Sep 20, 2006)

That is a nice looking tri-tip.  How easy are they to cook?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 21, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> That is a nice looking tri-tip.  How easy are they to cook?



Plenty of threads on them.  They cook just like a steak as far as flippin times go but then you have to cook indirect with a probe to monitor temps to your favorite shade of red.


----------

